# BN-20 vs. Versacamm VS-300i



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been looking at the Roland BN-20 for a very long time. I would use it to do oval car stickers, bumper stickers, window clings, and t-shirt transfers.

If I got the 30" machine I would also do polyester wall flair and maybe prints on canvas.

I'm getting the impression that the BN-20 is to slow to be suitable for making large quantities of stickers, ect.

Just how much faster would the 30" unit be?

Also, I want to be able to make Oval car stickers on a retail ready backing with my a brand name a hole to hang it on a rack.

Here is an example of what I'm talking about. Am I going to need a separate cutter to cut out the rectangle around the oval sticker and cut holes in it for hanging?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SouthernEdgeEMB (Apr 22, 2013)

to be honest with you i have the VS-540. Great machine. But speed is not always the best way. i have found prints at a slower speed come out better . the BN-20 is a great machine your just limited to 20 inch media. there is pros and cons to every thing. I went with the 54 inch for a few dollars more so i will not be limited to what i can do. and i went with the dual CMYK set up, that increase your printer speed as well. so you could always go that route with Dual CMYK set up if you don't care about printing white. i have found no use yet to print white and if i do i will sub out that work. cheers


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

Looked at both bought the 300. You can do so much more when your not limited to 20". Already looking at getting a 540. Sometime down the road.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I was also looking at both and chose an SP-300i. First time I was asked "oh could you do a banner to go along with the decals" I had a smile a mile wide.


----------



## kombi (Oct 24, 2012)

The BN-20 can do banners right? Just not bigger them 18.5" wide?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

kombi said:


> The BN-20 can do banners right? Just not bigger them 18.5" wide?


That is correct. You could do a larger banner by printing decal material and applying it to the blank banner but to direct print you can only do up to 18.5"


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We got the 30 because we didn't have room for the 54. Get the biggest one you can fit in. Word of caution though. The media is expensive and the bigger rolls can get heavy


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

I meet up with a Roland distributor and showed me the BN-20 and the versacamm vs 300i. I'll rather go with the 300i more versatile, faster print speed and more options on which type of media paper you use.


----------

